# Suse 9.0 Password problem



## aNero (22. März 2004)

Hallo ich habe erst vorkuzem Linux installiert.
Mein Problem ist das auf einmal mein Root Password nicht mehr geht... ich habe davor die sicherheits stufe auf paranoied gestellt... wie krieg ich wieder zugriff auf alle einstellungen (hab kein password im login daher kann ich noch ziehlich alles benützen)


----------



## Christian Fein (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aNero _
> *Hallo ich habe erst vorkuzem Linux installiert.
> Mein Problem ist das auf einmal mein Root Password nicht mehr geht... ich habe davor die sicherheits stufe auf paranoied gestellt... wie krieg ich wieder zugriff auf alle einstellungen (hab kein password im login daher kann ich noch ziehlich alles benützen) *



Meld dich erstmal mit einem benutzer an und werd dann über su root


----------



## aNero (24. März 2004)

ich melde mich ja ganz normal (ich kann wen nur als root) aber sobald er das root password will nimmt er das password nicht an dabei habe ich dieses nicht verändert -_-''


----------

